# Desert fun coop & run



## SonoranChick (Oct 23, 2017)

If anyone has any questions (or ideas!) regarding raising chickens in the desert, please feel free to share. Here is my coop in southern Arizona. We have sand in the coop and dirt/hay in the run. Lots of shade, ventilation, and cool water make for a happy flock


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only thing I could think to add to your setup are misters. I know a Silkie breeder in your neck of the woods, she used misters. But she raises Silkies and they really are not that heat tolerant. 

I know of one other who uses a swamp cooler but his coops are the kind you could move into and live comfortably. 

One of the things I had for my Silkies were shallow pans of water for them to stand in. Some did, some didn't. 

You've got a nice setup there. I like what you used for providing shade. Probably a better choice than even shade cloth.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is that bamboo?


----------



## SonoranChick (Oct 23, 2017)

We do throw the misters up in the run in the summer. They help, but I'm debating weather or not to get a swamp or AC system ready for next summer. On one hand they acclimate to the heat better without AC, but on the other..nobody wants hot, stressed, panting hens.
@dawg53 yes it's bamboo on the perimeter, mainly for shade but also visual privacy. They seem to leave it alone but the mice get though it, which I loathe.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mouse traps set out at night with a piece of cheese on them should take care of the mice. Rodents can cause alot of health problems. You have a nice set up.


----------



## SonoranChick (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you so much! We have been using these traps called havahart, all they seem to catch are wild birds (live, so I can release them thank goodness) but we are looking into other options. The mice here are nasty in that they carry disease, they attract snakes, and they're also very destructive.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Walmart sells a 4 pack of these mouse traps real cheap. You could kill ALOT of mice with these traps. Just make sure the chickens dont get nowhere near the traps when you let them out in the mornings. I've used the bigger traps for rats and they work great.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Victor-4-Pack-Metal-Pedal-Mouse-Trap/12166944


----------



## SonoranChick (Oct 23, 2017)

I love links to products!! Lol I'm a visual learner I suppose. Thank you. This may sound cold hearted, but I don't even care if the mice live, die, are poisoned, or captured for the queen haha, or what have you. I just want them OUT. At least out of my living quarters, which includes the chicken/dog/garden areas.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, me too. I hate rats and have 4 baitstations.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

SonoranChick said:


> I love links to products!! Lol I'm a visual learner I suppose. Thank you. This may sound cold hearted, but I don't even care if the mice live, die, are poisoned, or captured for the queen haha, or what have you. I just want them OUT. At least out of my living quarters, which includes the chicken/dog/garden areas.


You gotta do what you gotta do to protect your property. Property includes our birds. I have no problem killing vermin or stray dogs/cats etc and neither does anyone else here. No PC in this forum.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I keep poison under the coop and goose house all year.You can also use PVC pipe and bolt the poison in the middle with a screw.The rodents can get to it,can't drag it out and the chickens can't get it.They have brands that can sit in water but you are in Arizona,so you probably won't have that problem.Good luck with the rodents,I hope you win.


----------

